# sprimg creek



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Anyone fish spring creek since the rain Monday? I went to lock and dam today and got skunked... I would be fishing jj park


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

I have not seen or fished since the rain, but I really don't think there was enough rain to muddy it up. Should be able to goggle water flow data around Westfield (if I remember correctly)


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08069000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I think the run is on more than most think, actually I think we are on the downside of the run for spring creek. We were catching some big females full of eggs 2 weeks ago, I could be wrong but if we get another big rain don't be surprised if the current makes them spawn. The crappie are early this year as well.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Good info here thanks guys! I'm getting a slow start this morning but in route to spring creek.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Well I've tried rattle traps jigs roadrunners vibrax of all colors and nada. I started east of the kayak launch and worked my way west past the beach. Any ideas?


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

Use a big gold spoon. I saw some guys doing very well last weekend with them.


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

How's the water look?


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

The water has a light stain... not bad


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Went under 59 and fished the Southside with no luck.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Caught around a limit of whites and these beauties. 














Also saw a bald eagle hanging out, can't tell much from the pic.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow nice! I guess I was doing it all wrong haha nice haul!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice stringer of crappie. I never get tiered of catching crappie, but after 30 or 40 white bass it can get old.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice job John, made the most of it, same spot as you and tyler the other day I presume? think we may try to get the jon boat out this weekend if rain does not run us off


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Same spot Steven, picked up a few at the spot you normally stop at also. Son's surgery is Wednesday of next week so this was my last trip out for a while


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I was able to get off work early yesterday and picked up 12 whites at JJ Park from the bank. Curly tail grubs and rattle traps near the bottom and slow.


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

very nice catch!


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I have never fished Spring Creek for whites. Is it similar to Yequa with all of the snags on the bottom?


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Man you guys are killing me here ! They shut my boat ramp down and look what happens....fish everywhere ! Good to see the little fishes are doing well. Didn't see but a couple small ones last year.
Did my best to get out there in time for the run. Purchased a creek creeper at the boat show at the beginning of January but Hobie had all their accessories for the new 2015 H-Rail system on backorder so I got the shaft this season .
Got my H-Bar ( the final piece) in day before yesterday and will be doing rigging this weekend finally. 
Looking forward to doing some fishing from this thing but will probably be to late for this year here locally. 
Have fun fellas ....man I'm sick... sad3sm


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

just when the weather gets nice looks like it going to be a nasty weekend


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yort69 said:


> Man you guys are killing me here ! They shut my boat ramp down and look what happens....fish everywhere ! Good to see the little fishes are doing well. Didn't see but a couple small ones last year.
> Did my best to get out there in time for the run. Purchased a creek creeper at the boat show at the beginning of January but Hobie had all their accessories for the new 2015 H-Rail system on backorder so I got the shaft this season .
> Got my H-Bar ( the final piece) in day before yesterday and will be doing rigging this weekend finally.
> Looking forward to doing some fishing from this thing but will probably be to late for this year here locally.
> Have fun fellas ....man I'm sick... sad3sm


Nice yak you got there, my jackson is heavy enough at about 80 lbs fully rigged. Those hobies are over 100 lbs, almost need a boat ramp to launch them for sure not dragging it up the hill at cypresswood


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been up and down that hill a few times. She will ride !  Plan on hitting a few more upstream spots I have wanted to hit for a long time but couldn't until now as well. 
It will weigh around 170lbs fully rigged with dolly. The motor, battery and controller and all its accessories including wire, rod leashes, extra fittings, rod holders, H-Bar, depth finder and battery etc. only weighs 44lbs.
The motor has a 26 mile range.....The fishes can run but they cant hide...lol


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Yort, I would love to hear all about that rig of yours, cost etc, sure looks like a sweet rig. May want to start a new post, though, so more people see it.
Thanks, BB


----------



## akkording (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice torpedoe, why didn't you just go with the drop in motor model that replaces the turbo fins?


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

BigBuck said:


> Hey Yort, I would love to hear all about that rig of yours, cost etc, sure looks like a sweet rig. May want to start a new post, though, so more people see it.
> Thanks, BB


Thanks.



akkording said:


> Nice torpedoe, why didn't you just go with the drop in motor model that replaces the turbo fins?


Several reasons. 
1.The Evolve is the same motor and lists for $500 more.
2. The Evolve is a rigid mount and the prop shaft runs about 10" deeper than the outboard 403 which runs very shallow , prop shaft depth can be raised and lowered and trim angle adjusted, the 403 can be tilted up out of the water and locked in place by hardware that comes with it. It isn't a rigid mount so if you hit a stump or something it will kick up out of the water .
3. I liked that the 403 is in the back completely out of the way and doesn't need to take up space in the forward storage compartment.
4. You can use the mirage drive and the 403 at the same time.

lots of reason to go with the outboard especially if you are fishing shallow creeks...


----------

